# good price for laptops?



## ilyaz (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like there is a consensus that $3-5 is a good price range for buying desktop towers. What about laptops? Compared to a desktop, taking apart a laptop is a pain -- at least for me -- and there is less scrap in it by weight. So it looks like selling them whole might be better. So...

1. Do you break them apart?
2. How much would you pay for them?

Thanks!


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2011)

The LCD's in them can be worth some good $$ as can other parts
to repair shops including plastics.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 20, 2011)

Boardsort.com buys it. Chris is a member here, he goes by Goldwasser.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a local guy advertising he was paying $4 per laptop on Craigslist.
I got in touch with him to sell 17 of them, because I hate tearing them apart also.
He got back asking if they had memory, hard drives and the power adapters.
That is when I started ignoring his emails. 
I see his ad is down to $2 per laptop now.

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow - I forgot about the AC adpters! Ebay the part #'s
and see what they go for there. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Sep 20, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Wow - I forgot about the AC adpters! Ebay the part #'s
> and see what they go for there. 8)




Funny i had to order one a couple of weeks ago. ebay $15


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 20, 2011)

I just bought one of the Targus universal ones. It was like $40 and should come in handy with any laptops that come in without the power adapter. It seems like they all come in without the power adapter, at least the newer ones with potential.

Jim


----------



## ilyaz (Sep 21, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I had a local guy advertising he was paying $4 per laptop on Craigslist.
> I got in touch with him to sell 17 of them, because I hate tearing them apart also.
> He got back asking if they had memory, hard drives and the power adapters.
> That is when I started ignoring his emails.
> ...



Great point about power adapters -- I've been scrapping them without thinking twice about their value...


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 21, 2011)

Memory covers, hard drive caddies and cover plates also have value on eBay. 

Most of the laptops I end up with come to me without those parts. They are usually missing the hard drives and RAM as well. If I want to resell rather than scrap them I have to buy parts to make them whole again.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 21, 2011)

I have sold a few as "Parts Only" on E-Bay. They don't bring a fortune but I do get more that way than just scraping them.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 21, 2011)

When i'm scrapping laptops i find i make my most money from the screens.
Do you have any idea how many people sit or step on a laptop and crack the screen. I've done it !! :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwasser (Sep 22, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Boardsort.com buys it. Chris is a member here, he goes by Goldwasser.



Thanks Claudie I appreciate it.

I do purchase non-working laptops and I pay by the pound which is currently $0.75 per lb.

On average, an older laptop with battery will weigh around 7 pounds so you are looking at about $5 each. 

They do not need to function, and should at least contain motherboard, screen and a majority of the case/keyboard.

Chris


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 22, 2011)

As long as the screens are not cracked or scratched I sell just the screens 
for $8.00 each to a guy who I know is reselling them. When you add that
to what else is inside the laptops, it may be worth it to add your
labor and claw out the gold to resell your self.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 22, 2011)

Does the age of the laptop screen matter? I need a place to get rid of some.


----------



## Bizness4you (Sep 25, 2011)

Hook up with the right recycler and he can pay for a good lcd. They reuse the screens out of them. But we pay around .85 for scrap.


----------

